# Need fashion advice ASAP



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

Alright sports fans, I'm looking for some advice on what clothing you wear for cold weather bowhunting. The rustling of my jacket while drawing has really bit me in the arse the last two days. Does anyone have any recommendations on a silent, quality coat that provides decent insulation? I would like to get a pair matching bibs as well.

I've been wearing the same setup for years but apparently I'm extra noisy this year or the deer are just smarter. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I use Cabelas Dry Plus insulated parka & bibs. Quiet & warm. Works so well I have three sets, one in Mossy Oak Duck Blind for waterfowling and sets in both in Seclusion Open Country and Seclusion Open Country Snow for big game and coyote hunting...


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

the easiest way to stay quiet imo is to not wear anything.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have a set like NDTerminator, but nothing beats quiet like the Cabela's Berber. I have the windblocker and the only drawback is if it's warm you get wet in the snow. Also, I have never had deer walk so close to me while I am on the ground as they do with this camo. Don't know why, but back up against a tree and they walk by like I am in a blind.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Columbia wool. When it gets absolutely nasty, wool is the only way to go. Quiet, and warm.

NO nylon, NO velcro in my woods.


----------



## jfd_82nd (Nov 29, 2008)

Cabelas dry plus with mossy oak break up i got a couple sets when i was sponsored by cabelas and it is was i have been wearing since.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> Columbia wool. When it gets absolutely nasty, wool is the only way to go. Quiet, and warm.
> 
> NO nylon, NO velcro in my woods.


I wholehartedly agree. I do wear a non nylon windbreaker under mine.

Why is it that almost all makers of camo parkas line them with nylon? Don't they realize what kind of noise it makes in sub freezing temps???
Same with velcro....*RIIIIIIPPPPPPP* .......every time you want to access something. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

look at rivers west camo. its kinda expensive but it is really warm waterproof and really thin for how warm it is. my buddy sells it i think a coat and pants should run around $300


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Columbia wool. When it gets absolutely nasty, wool is the only way to go. Quiet, and warm.
> 
> NO nylon, NO velcro in my woods.


I am more of a Weatherby wool kinda guy! warm even when wet!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I have the Columbia Gallatin Range wool bibs and jacket. They are exceptionally warm and quiet. I just wish the camo was a better color, too dark IMO.

The Berber fleece that Plainsman has is the most unbelievable camo I have seen, get a few yards away from him and he disappears. I wish the Columbia wool camo looked like that.

huntin1


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I just looked up that Cabelas berber fleece. It didnt look that much different than the columbia stuff. Did they used to make a better version? (ever notice that the "new and improved" versions are rarely that?)

I to think the columbia stuff is a bit dark. But its still warm as hell, and its all about staying still anyway.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

What do you wear for boots in the real cold stuff!!!??


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

djleye said:


> What do you wear for boots in the real cold stuff!!!??


2000 gram packs


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

djleye said:


> What do you wear for boots in the real cold stuff!!!??


I have a pair of Rocky 2,000 grams. I bought them 1.5 sizes big I wear up to 3 pairs of thick wool socks. It seems to keep them warm!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> Columbia wool. When it gets absolutely nasty, wool is the only way to go. Quiet, and warm.


100% agree! Couple layers underneath and great to go!!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

djleye said:


> What do you wear for boots in the real cold stuff!!!??


Military "bunny" or "mickey" boots. HANDS down the warmest boot ever!

Ive had the expensive pack boots. I even wore an expensive pack boot on one foot, and a bunny on the other foot one day in the stand. The pack boot didnt make it a half hour, the bunny boot never did get cold. The liner is sandwhiched between two layers of rubber, impossible to get wet. The problem with pac boots is the liner gets wet when your foot sweats. As soon as that happens, you start loosing insulating abilities.

Not the greatest for walking in, but what heavy winter boot is?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Learn to shoot from a little farther away, I shoot 25yds for that and many other reasons.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

"smart wool" socks that wicks away moisture from the skin is crucial. My foot will sweat in just about anything but the socks will save me. I've worn and still have the military boots like bbj talks about and yeah they are good. They just seemed to be awfully damp inside when I would take them off at home and ventured away from them for that reason, plus the weight. I'll agree still a good boot overall, just not a big fan of the rubber I guess.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> Military "bunny" or "mickey" boots. HANDS down the warmest boot ever!


Got to have them for ice fishing.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

wool is deffinetly what u want in my life.


----------



## inletboy9 (Jun 20, 2007)

The wool is great for the clothing but I would have to say hands down the Muck Boot is by far the best boot for extreme cold. I have been in sub zero temps with these boots with only regular ole white cotton nitt socks. They run for abt 130.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

I wear the columbia wool combo "bibs and jacket", they are extremely quite and warm.

As for the boots the more thinsulate the better and wear layers. You might also want to try those toe warmers (similar to hand warmers but made for your feet).

A good pair of gloves is essential too. I use a fanny pack sleeve style handwarmer.


----------

